# T-Mobile's G1 - An awesome alternative to the iphone



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh boy are you all going to be jealous - I just ordered my new T-mobile G1 phone and it's everything that the iPhone does and a whole lot more:


 Touch Screen 

 QWERTY Keyboard
 One-Touch Google Search
 Real Web Browsing
 Easy Access to Google Apps
 3G Network and Wi-Fi Access
 IM/Text/E-mail
 3.2 Megapixel Camera
 YouTube™ Videos
 Music Player
 Android™ Market
 Customizable Home Screen
 Colors Options


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

They're already up to a G3 phone though. Phones change fast! 
I'm still waiting for my Blackberry Storm to get here. :Cry:


----------

